# Leavenworth Drive Photo Gallery from QuattroWorld



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Northwest European's annual charity drive to Leavenworth took place this past weekend. Quattroworld editors are local to the event and were kind enough to post a gallery focused on Audis attending the event.










Check out the full gallery after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

